# Solved: MacBook Pro Fans



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a mac book pro.. when i turn the machine off the fans still run and there is still power to the usb ports...i dont rember it doing this until recently.. whats wrong? thanks
Dan


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the fan, etc. still runs for another few seconds, then shuts off. Give it some more time.

You'll know when it's fully off by closing the lid. If the little white light near the release button isn't lit, that means it's fully off.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It's not unusual for USB ports to remain powered when the machine is off.
(It's not Mac specific either.)


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the replies.... but the usb power is not supposed to stay on.... it needs to get powered off with the machine and it does when it shuts off.... so i know shouldn't stay on...

also the light on the machine turns off and the screen turns off and the fans still run....but i know that the hard disk turns off too.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

It could be the power management is screwed up, something similar happened to my macbook and i didnt have a fix to it until recently. I was watching an episode of Tekzilla, and they showed how to reset the power management on a apple laptop.

Shut the power to the machine off.
Unplug it from the wall.
take the battery out.
press and hold the power button for a 5 count.
put the battery back in
plug the machine back in
boot up.

see if that helps any.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

nope..i appreciate it though...
i got to the bottom of this one though.. it was smc fan control... 
it wouldn't shut down with the computer... now i know to close it before shutting down though..
thanks guys!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry i did mark this solved but i am still having problems with this... i cant figure out why it would do this.. i think i am going to send it back to apple after the holidays... the speed fan thing did work for a few times... but now it is still doing the same thing.. weird.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

did you give a shot to what I had posted? here is a link to the procedure for resetting the SMC on apples site.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319

the procedure is the same as what I had posted earlier.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes i did sorry... that didnt work.


----------

